# information required for registering with iitpsa



## killerkrish (Jan 18, 2015)

hi.. iam applying fr critical skills visa under the quota of MICROSOFT SYSTEM ENGINEERS... as a part of the process, i completed the first stage i.e assesment with saqa n gt the report.. now i need to go through the second stage i.e registering with iitpsa & get assessed by them... 

my doubt is how do i do that? am i supposed to send all my documents as per the check list to their email-id "[email protected]" or should i send it to them through courier??? if iam supposed to send my documents to them through mail, then is there any limitation for the file size of the attachments??? my documents are all together makes close to 10mb in size... please suggest me 

also suggest me is there any online application form which i need to fill up? ( my requirement is i need to take the membership and aswell as get assessed by them)

Thanks in advance!


----------

